# What is she?



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say Lab/GSP or Lab/Pointer. Put her on some birds and see if she'll point.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the new pup Fishy, very cute. I'd also surmise lab/pointer or lab/GSP. The cuteness rules out any GWP.... :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

The "pointing" rules out a GSP! Cute dog, dock it's tail and give it some rogaine.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If she's pointin cats she's definatly got some Kraut in her. 8)

If all she does is point them it's GSP or EP. If she kills it, pees on it, and then eats it, she's GWP. :twisted: 

Nice poochie there Trishi pooh! What's her name?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin pup!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > If she's pointin cats she's definatly got some Kraut in her. 8)
> ...


Oh man, don't do that to me. Darn snot bubbles anyway.................


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> FishGlyph said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":5zpjcnuk]If she's pointin cats she's definatly got some Kraut in her. 8)
> ...


Oh man, don't do that to me. Darn snot bubbles anyway.................[/quote:5zpjcnuk]

Jeez Al... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't get it...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, ready for a visual. It made me laugh so hard snot came out my nose in the form of bubbles.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When I laugh that hard bubbles come out of other places... :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> When I laugh that hard bubbles come out of other places... :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You're a sick man Tex..!!!!...No wonder it's easy to like you..!!


----------

